# Anti-Fatigue mat for lathe



## kvt (Apr 22, 2018)

Looking fir an Anti-Fatigue mat for to go in front of the Lathe and mill.   Back, leg and feet problems make it hard to stand there for a while.  I have been looking some,   ones with holes so swarf etc drop through, and solid one which I figure will get sward imbedded in them.   Thus figured to see what others use.   
Any suggestions etc.   would be great.    Oh,   I also have a stool that I use at times in those areas.    

Ken


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 22, 2018)

The cheap Harbor Freight ones work OK.  Horse stall mats are thick and tough, but do not have much cushion to them.  If you can use the increased height, wood slats over stringers give lots of soft bounce and help a lot with foot and leg issues.  They also let most chips fall through them.


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 22, 2018)

I bought the Harbor Freight pads which lock together.   A few weeks later I saw some at Costco which are the same size and lock together but are a bit thicker.   I got these to put around my milling machine.   I like these.


----------



## vocatexas (Apr 22, 2018)

An old friend of mine has run a machine shop most of his life. They build small wooden pads to stand on in front of all their machines. Most of them are about two feet by four feet. They have four two foot long 1x4s as a base and the top is 1x4s spaced about a half inch apart to allow swarf to fall through. He said in all the years he's been machining these are by far the most comfortable pads to stand on while working.


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 22, 2018)

I picked up a Grizzly 24 x 60 mat for $32 shipped.  http://www.grizzly.com/products/Anti-Fatigue-Mats-24-x-60-/H4229

Wood Craft has a similar mat, for $36, before shipping.

I've been happy with mine.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 22, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> The cheap Harbor Freight ones work OK.  Horse stall mats are thick and tough, but do not have much cushion to them.  If you can use the increased height, wood slats over stringers give lots of soft bounce and help a lot with foot and leg issues.  They also let most chips fall through them.


At my shop that I sold, we used a combination of rubber mats, old conveyor belting and "duck boards" (wood slats with stringers) as Bob refers to them, but I did them just the opposite, with full length slats and cross pieces underneath to hold them together; these were used on the go to larger lathes, turret lathes and  mats for the small lathe and conveyor belting for the boring mill and shaper.  At the home shop, it is mostly mats, some moved from machine to machine as needed.  I have never bought any of them, mostly just given to me.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 22, 2018)

I use pieces of rubber flooring underlayment, it provides surprisingly good cushioning even though it is only .25" thick It comes in 4' wide x 50' long rolls and made from recycled rubber. It cleans up pretty easily and holds up well. When it wares out, I'll just cut a new piece off the roll.


----------



## Bamban (Apr 22, 2018)

Besides the anti fatigue mats I use, I wear them inexpensive Sketchers with their memory foam shoes.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 22, 2018)

Half the battle of using mats or whatever is keeping off the cold concrete.  In the shops at our local (decommissioned) Navy Yard, they had end grain wood block floors over the concrete, the pieces approximately 4X6" and about 3" deep. that made a nice floor for standing, but if there was a roof leak or coolant flood, they would arch up like the bridges at the Japanese tea garden.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 22, 2018)

benmychree said:


> At my shop that I sold, we used a combination of rubber mats, old conveyor belting and "duck boards" (wood slats with stringers) as Bob refers to them, but I did them just the opposite, with full length slats and cross pieces underneath to hold them together; these were used on the go to larger lathes, turret lathes and  mats for the small lathe and conveyor belting for the boring mill and shaper.  At the home shop, it is mostly mats, some moved from machine to machine as needed.  I have never bought any of them, mostly just given to me.


Yes, length-ways slats are best.  I was introduced to them in my first real job as a chef.  Just like swarf, the food had a place to go.  The slats were removed, taken down the elevator, moved outside, and then steam cleaned -- every night!  There was more than 100 feet of those hardwood slat assemblies in that kitchen, averaging 4 feet wide.  No foot or leg problems at that job, but also just barely an adult...


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Apr 22, 2018)

Around all of the lathes and the mill we have the interlocking mats from Walmart, they are a little thicker that ones we have gotten from Harbor Freight.
But, the best mat I have is one I got through the barber shop. I told the barber about what I wanted and he told his salesman the next time he called. They are expensive but he had a 'second' quality one with a small defect for half price.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a combination of older heavy duty rubber mats and the cheapo Harbor Freight ones.  The HF mats are comfortable, but they're so
light that they tend to move around and are easily kicked out of position, which I find annoying.  My older, heavier ones stay put.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm very happy with my harbor freight mats.


----------



## epanzella (Apr 22, 2018)

I used 1x2's held together with spacers and threaded rods. Worked out good for me. Swarf goes thru. Just pick it up and sweep.


----------



## derf (Apr 22, 2018)

Got these at Rural King, 3x5 ft...$20.00


----------



## f350ca (Apr 22, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Half the battle of using mats or whatever is keeping off the cold concrete.  In the shops at our local (decommissioned) Navy Yard, they had end grain wood block floors over the concrete, the pieces approximately 4X6" and about 3" deep. that made a nice floor for standing, but if there was a roof leak or coolant flood, they would arch up like the bridges at the Japanese tea garden.


Thats on my never ending list for the shop. The machine shop a Stelco Steel in Hamilton had the same floor. I have an ash swamp behind the house thats no doubt going to be devastated by the emerald ash bore. When it strikes I plan on sawing 2 inch lumber and laying it on end. Apparently it was laid on a bed of asphalt. Not sure if the asphalt was an adhesive as much as a vapour barrier.

Greg


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 22, 2018)

I use horse stall mats. 4x6 ft by 1 inch thick, picked up a couple of seconds at the local feed & seed for $35 each.  A little stiff, but beats the heck out of concrete and I've had them for 11 years.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 22, 2018)

derf said:


> Got these at Rural King, 3x5 ft...$20.00
> View attachment 265874


We have a couple like this and they are great.

"Stuff" falls through and cushion good on feet.

Helps clean muddy shoes as well.

Shop vac cleans it well in place or can be rolled up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------

